# Basic Individual Tax Return from$49



## akhl accounting (Aug 24, 2013)

CALL US : 03 9020 2777/ 1300 50 60 80 

WE DO TAX RETURN OVER PHONE OR EMAIL ALSO!! 
ABOUT US 

We are highly experienced, talented professional accountants based in the CBD of Melbourne. We are one of the franchisees of Mas Tax Accountants who have many years’ experience in accounting services. 



SERVICES WE PROVIDE 

We provide bookkeeping, tax and all range of accounting services for all individuals, small & medium sized businesses and self managed superannuation funds. 

• Individual Tax Returns 

• Basic bookkeeping & financial statements preparation 

• Business Activity Statements (BAS) and Instalment Activity Statements (IAS) 

• Multiple / Late Years no problems (we'll even try and get rid of any fines for no extra charge!) 

• Business Returns (from Sole Traders through to large Company Returns) 

• Self Managed Super (SMSF) returns 

We are also proactive and innovative business advisers working closely with our clients & business partners in achieving sustainable business


----------

